# blackbird question?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

so, since i've moved into my new house, i've noticed there seems to be a load of blackbirds two gardens a long in a huge tree which seems normal but..

i've only ever seen at least 10 males and 1 female together at the same time, is this normal or do i just not know anything about these birds? :lol2:

sorry if it's a stupid question but i was just wondering :whistling2:


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Well to be certain on sexing, adult males are deep black with a bright yellow bill, whereas females are overall a dull brown rather than black. Juveniles of both genders look like a bit like females; it is only in maturity that males become so distinctive.

Such a large mass of blackbirds is very strange though, as males in particular are territorial. Perhaps they are all still hanging around as juveniles tend to for a while after fledging. A particularly good site (such as a bird feeder) may be causing an odd grouping.
Starlings tend to flock habitually, you're certain they're not starlings instead?


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Zerox Z21 said:


> Well to be certain on sexing, adult males are deep black with a bright yellow bill, whereas females are overall a dull brown rather than black. Juveniles of both genders look like a bit like females; it is only in maturity that males become so distinctive.
> 
> Such a large mass of blackbirds is very strange though, as males in particular are territorial. Perhaps they are all still hanging around as juveniles tend to for a while after fledging. A particularly good site (such as a bird feeder) may be causing an odd grouping.
> Starlings tend to flock habitually, you're certain they're not starlings instead?


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/54/Blackbird_(male).jpg they look EXACTLY like this so i'm pretty sure that they are blackbirds, but there's about 3 huge trees next to eachother and they all seem to stay in there. i did see a bit of a fight between 3 or 4 at the same time though yesterday which was quite strange :whistling2:


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

joemeatsix said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/54/Blackbird_(male).jpg they look EXACTLY like this so i'm pretty sure that they are blackbirds, but there's about 3 huge trees next to eachother and they all seem to stay in there. i did see a bit of a fight between 3 or 4 at the same time though yesterday which was quite strange :whistling2:


Well apparently the territoriality dies down after the breeding season somewhat (RSPB site), so maybe it's this and, of course, someones decent bird table. Naturally, though, the males will still be a bit iffy.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Just escaped from a pie and looking for a maids' nose to peck off...


----------

